# SE Michigan rescue opportunity



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I saw this on Craigslist this morning:

3 year old Golden Retriever

A beautiful 3 year old girl needs a home. She looks well-cared for and from the message it sounds like the owner is heartbroken but life circumstances have changed. I have an impulse to go and meet her but with 4 cats and a new golden puppy it's not practical for me to bring another dog home.

If you are in SE MI or know someone who is, it would be great if you could pass this link along.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl. I see she's asking a $200 rehoming fee-you can always give the poster the GR Rescue info for MN.

Here's the info-
*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Minnesota*

Retrieve A Golden of Minnesota (RAGOM)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adrian*

This girl is absolutely gorgeous.
I just emld. the owner and told her if she cannot find a good and loving home for her to please contact the Golden Rescues-I attached the link.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

I told the lady she would have to waive the adoption fee, for the rescue to take her.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey doesn't she sound perfect for my neighbors??? I'm going to run over there and talk to them right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joyce*

Joyce

Let us know what they say!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Gosh, I really, really wish I cold take her. Unfortunately, DH is adamantly against getting a second dog.
I may send the ad to our local animal adoption society. I don't know if they would take her as they are full to capacity and desperately seeking foster homes for the animals they already have. But I'm thinking maybe they could help her find a suitable home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

RAGOM could also possibly list her as a Courtesy Referral Listing on their website if they do that.

Many GR Rescues do.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope things work out for this poor baby.

Our local area Craigs List is also full of golden retrievers, I keep asking them about the status of the dogs and send them the info to the rescue group that Danny works with.

That is all so sad.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

No deal. I talked as much as I could but they said it's too hyper for them (like Bentley). They want a laid back piece of furniture, like Ky


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*That's o.k.*

That's o.k., Joyce!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Joyce, they need a Bernie. 
Reese, who belongs to my almost d-i-l, is as laid back as they could want. I've heard the word slug used in reference to him.

There was a very cute, very scared German Shepard mix puppy picture on face facebook for the last couple of days. I contacted the local Shepard group (looks pure breed). Yesterday there was a post stating that a rescue was getting him. I called the somewhat local shelter and asked. The lady verified that he was going to a shelter and was pretty putout that no one was calling about the other 50 dogs that they have who are looking for homes.
I wish I could take them all.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes I think they need an older "slug". They love how Ky will go to the fence and let Alex, the baby girl, put her little fingers on Ky's lips. She loves how they feel and Ky will stand there forever and let her do it.
Bentley being so young gets super excited so I don't let her rub his lips. He wouldn't bite her but he is a land shark 
In fact I'm leaving to take Bentley to MeetUp now and the neighbors are going to "dog sit" Ky. She'll actually be in our backyard and they'll be in theirs but Alex can see her and play with her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Michigan*

Praying that someone will adopt her.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Nice try, Joyce. Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for this pretty Girl!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Poor girl. She's beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for this girl, looks like she's still available.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Bumping up for this pretty girl in need of a home.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

I emailed the person on craigslist. Not sure if this person would allow someone out of state to adopt but I asked the question.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

MaxMom said:


> I emailed the person on craigslist. Not sure if this person would allow someone out of state to adopt but I asked the question.



Bless you, I pray this works out. Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MaxMom*

MaxMom

If she doesn't answer your email, call her.
Let us know what she says.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

The link now says "This posting has been removed by it's author", hopefully that means this girl has found a furever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I hope*

I hope she found a home or a rescue.


----------

